# Rallying



## bessell (Feb 16, 2005)

has anyone heard of trying to use the 200sx for rallying rather than conventional tarmac racing :cheers:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

bessell said:


> has anyone heard of trying to use the 200sx for rallying rather than conventional tarmac racing :cheers:


S chassis rally cars? Check out the All-Japan Rally Championship. The 2 wheel drive categories are filled with them.

EDIT: Er... make that "was". I didn't realize that the NISMO sponsored teams' official 2WD cars are now the Z and the March (Micra).


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

A local dude is building his 240SX with SR20DET swap into a proper Group 5 rally car. That's the only S13 I've heard much about in rally.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

FCS is alive. Yeah!

An S12 do you mean? I'm sure its a viable rally car. Or B14? I would think they would be less so.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

bII said:


> FCS is alive. Yeah!
> 
> An S12 do you mean? I'm sure its a viable rally car. Or B14? I would think they would be less so.


I think he means S13~S15 chassis (200sx overseas).


----------



## sparky7474 (Feb 15, 2005)

bessell said:


> has anyone heard of trying to use the 200sx for rallying rather than conventional tarmac racing :cheers:


I'm trying to build mine as a rally car so there is one crazy fool out there. : )


----------

